# Texting when driving?



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2014)

Do you text (create and send) when driving?  If so you must think it's OK to do so - even after we have had quite a number of fairly recent deaths on the road as a result of accidents caused by drivers texting and not paying attention.  And it wouldn't happen to you - why not?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope that this is a short-lived thread as I would really like to believe that there is no forum member who is that stupid.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 21, 2014)

not so easy with a touch screen phone..


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2014)

there are some extremely stupid people out there, i saw a van driver the other day jump a red light while eating a roll, with his phone stuck to his ear


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2014)

This will continue to happen until they make using a phone while driving as socially unacceptable as drink driving.
It will still go on but to a much lower level.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I hope that this is a short-lived thread as I would really like to believe that there is no forum member who is that stupid.
		
Click to expand...

I would hope so too - but in such things you can find folk who think it's OK - because we don't make illegal something else that they claim to be equally distracting (like having children - young or old - in the back seats).

So are the forum members sensible and law-abiding drivers - or will those that do text (because I bet some of do text whilst driving) just not own up to it.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 21, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I would hope so too - but in such things you can find folk who think it's OK - because we don't make illegal something else that they claim to be equally distracting (like having children - young or old - in the back seats).

So are the forum members sensible and law-abiding drivers - or will those that do text (because I bet some of do text whilst driving) just not own up to it.
		
Click to expand...

Texting is worse than making a call. Anyone who texts while driving is a complete and utter moron.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			not so easy with a touch screen phone..
		
Click to expand...

I could easily text blind with my 3210 back in the day,like you say not so easy now.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 21, 2014)

I've also seen folk putting on make-up or having a shave while driving!

Fortunately not the same people!!


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I could easily text blind with my 3210 back in the day,like you say not so easy now.
		
Click to expand...

ahh they were the days


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			ahh they were the days
		
Click to expand...

555 666 555 !


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			ahh they were the days
		
Click to expand...

I remember manually putting in Darude-Sandstorm as my ringtone,I thought I was the nuts


----------



## Break90 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have enough trouble finding the fairway anyway without having to multi-task.........


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2014)

You should treat it the same as drink driving, and pull into a lay-by :smirk:


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			555 666 555 !
		
Click to expand...

  ..


----------



## Val (Jul 21, 2014)

Use Siri on iPhone, job done


----------



## sev112 (Jul 21, 2014)

Imam sure I saw a clip last week that said that mobile related accidents are the greatest cause of road fatalities in the US now.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			555 666 555 !
		
Click to expand...

You've lost me with that one


----------



## JCW (Jul 21, 2014)

Its 6 points and a fine , i think the insurance guys should raise the premium for those caught , maybe a 1 month driving ban if caught and double for each time after to a max of 3 then a life ban


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Texting is worse than making a call. Anyone who texts while driving is a complete and utter moron.
		
Click to expand...

Summed up perfectly :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2014)

A number of issues. The penalties aren't severe enough, even if an accident occurs. Police only seem to police it randomly. People don't think its unacceptable yet and until TV and the press gets in on the act like it did with the graphic drink driving ads no one will get the message. I agree 100% that texters are worse than callers although neither is right


----------



## chrisd (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't see anyone admitting to it on here though!

I'd need to wear reading glasses and it would be impossible to see the road


----------



## richy (Jul 21, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I don't see anyone admitting to it on here though!

I'd need to wear reading glasses and it would be impossible to see the road
		
Click to expand...

No one will ever admit to it on here but I bet several do it. 

A bit like slow play


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 21, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			You've lost me with that one

Click to expand...

old skool texting....think about it....


----------



## Joff (Jul 21, 2014)

I've done it. It's nigh on impossible with smart phones. So, yeah. Don't do it kids.

I will still do it in a traffic jam though.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 21, 2014)

*Do a fair bit of work out in the states and in Houston it is absolutely everywhere. Every driver pulling onto the highway or off or at stop signs they are all on phones - it's incredible how **Texas has no statewide law banning the use of cell phones while driving. It absolutely amazes me!
*


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			old skool texting....think about it....
		
Click to expand...

bloomin kids paddy, they dont know how lucky they are will their full qwerty keyboard layouts, no RSI in the thumb for these pups!


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

I text whilst I am driving occasionally. Not all the time and I take a number of factors into consideration before doing it, i.e. where I am (i.e. on a motorway versus driving past a school) how busy the road is, how important I feel the text is and if it can wait, how fast I am going, if I am alone in the car etc. I'm fairly proficient at being able to text without needing to look at the screen other than the odd glance and my phone is usually "smart" enough to work out what I am trying to say, but I won't write essays and where possible I'll get most written when I come to a stop. But I still do text whilst driving.

I know it's not big or clever. I also speed at times as well.


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			I text whilst I am driving occasionally. Not all the time and I take a number of factors into consideration before doing it, i.e. where I am (i.e. on a motorway versus driving past a school) how busy the road is, how important I feel the text is and if it can wait, how fast I am going, if I am alone in the car etc. I'm fairly proficient at being able to text without needing to look at the screen other than the odd glance and my phone is usually "smart" enough to work out what I am trying to say, but I won't write essays and where possible I'll get most written when I come to a stop. But I still do text whilst driving.

I know it's not big or clever. I also speed at times as well.
		
Click to expand...

In coming.............


----------



## cookelad (Jul 22, 2014)

I text while I'm driving but then I live pretty close to London so I'm never much more than 20 seconds away from a red light so I get plenty of chance, if I'm actually moving Siri is my friend or for anything much longer than "I'm on my way" get the hands-free on!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2014)

I came across a Shogun going the wrong way up a one way street the other day.
I flashed my lights, hooted the horn, waved and shouted at her to warn her...

Her response?

Do you mind I'm on the phone................

We're doomed......


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 22, 2014)

What about forum posting whilst driving?



(NB: I don't do this)

I used Siri via my handsfree the other day to tell my wife I was on the way home via the fish and sh!t shop. Stupid thing.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			I text whilst I am driving occasionally. Not all the time and I take a number of factors into consideration before doing it, i.e. where I am (i.e. on a motorway versus driving past a school) how busy the road is, how important I feel the text is and if it can wait, how fast I am going, if I am alone in the car etc. I'm fairly proficient at being able to text without needing to look at the screen other than the odd glance and my phone is usually "smart" enough to work out what I am trying to say, but I won't write essays and where possible I'll get most written when I come to a stop. But I still do text whilst driving.

I know it's not big or clever. I also speed at times as well.
		
Click to expand...

I mean this with the uptmost respect an' all... but you are a muppet.
What is so blinking important that you feel you HAVE to drive and text at the same time?
TBH, I'd forgive you making a phone call if it really was important- but a text?

Please tell me you don't live or drive anywhere in Buckinghamshire or Herts


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I mean this with the uptmost respect an' all... but you are a muppet.
What is so blinking important that you feel you HAVE to drive and text at the same time?
TBH, I'd forgive you making a phone call if it really was important- but a text?

Please tell me you don't live or drive anywhere in Buckinghamshire or Herts
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for respectfully calling me a muppet.

There is nothing that is so important that I HAVE to text and drive at the same time. I could find somewhere to pull over (safely of course) in order to send the text message, but as with all things in life we make assessments and form a decision based on the outcome. Most of the time (depending on the conditions etc) I feel I am enough in control and the risk is minimal that I feel I can safely send a text if I want to. You of course may have a different opinion on my assessment and believe I am taking an unnecesary risk, but that would be based on your own experiences and confidence in your own abilities. I believe that I'm in no less control then people who are eating at the wheel, or drinking, or talking to someone in the back seat, or lighting a cigarette and smoking or changing the music on their MP3 player etc etc. 

I fully appreciate that some people may see it as reckless or stupid, but some people see speeding in the same light (and I speed) and some people see cycling on the pavement, tombstoning or bungee jumping as reckless or stupid (I don't do any of those things).

And no. You are safe from my irresponsible reckless driving in Bucks or Herts as I live in Wiltshire and often drive through Berkshire. But I'm quite sure I'm not the only "muppet" doing it.


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			I believe that I'm in no less control then people who are eating at the wheel, or drinking, or talking to someone in the back seat, or lighting a cigarette and smoking or changing the music on their MP3 player etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

The thing that stands out with those comparisons is that none of them are technically illegal, other than being accused of 'undue care and attention' but using your mobile phone in any manner is I believe!


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 22, 2014)

You have to take more than your own personal experience into consideration, otherwise everything is always fine and dandy and safe right up until the day that it isn't and someone gets hurt.
Learn from the mistakes of others.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 22, 2014)

Fish said:



			The thing that stands out with those comparisons is that none of them are technically illegal, other than being accused of 'undue care and attention' but using your mobile phone in any manner is I believe!
		
Click to expand...

I can also talk to passenger, change station on radio and eat a sweet while keeping my eyes on the road.
Texting normally involves one hand off the wheel for a prolonged period and eyes not on the road at all times.

The fact that other muppets are doing it does not make it ok. In fact it makes it worse.
People texting are relying on other people to drive safely around them, Several people texting on same stretch of road....

(bungee jumping and tombstoning usually don't kill anyone apart from the jumper)


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm with Woody on this one. I remember getting my first mobile and nearly crashing into someone at a mini roundabout while looking at a text. I've also had similar lapses while changing a CD, tuning the radio, rooting in the glove-box for a map, glancing at a map etc etc over the 34 years I've been driving. I too have broken the speed limit on occasions and driven after consuming a small amount of alcohol. What the near misses do is act as a warning and add to life's rich experiences that inform our judgement of risk. So far, I've managed to get through. I don't drive recklessly but I do drive to the the conditions. Nowadays I have bluetooth and a mode on my phone that prevents texts while driving. This is good because it removes temptation. It IS dangerous to read/send them, especially in traffic. On a quiet, straight road, less so.

Whether something is reckless is always dependent on the individual circumstances not some arbitrary limit........what's worse, doing 85 in a 70 on quiet dry motorway or 50 in a 50 in torrential rain, busy traffic and poor visibility?  I know which one the speed camera would catch and I sometimes feel there is a similar witch hunt about stuff like this. I'm fully in favour of the law but just like speed I think it's sometimes of minimal risk to break it.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I can also talk to passenger, change station on radio and eat a sweet while keeping my eyes on the road.
Texting normally involves one hand off the wheel for a prolonged period and eyes not on the road at all times.

The fact that other muppets are doing it does not make it ok. In fact it makes it worse.
People texting are relying on other people to drive safely around them, Several people texting on same stretch of road....

(bungee jumping and tombstoning usually don't kill anyone apart from the jumper)
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you are one of the few drivers that always has his hands at the appropriate position and eyes firmly fixed on the road and I commend you for it. Back in the real world with most other people though we drive with one hand off the wheel, whether it is resting on the gear stick, sticking out the window, or scratching your balls. We also get distracted looking out the window, seeing what the radio station is, the clock, the rear view mirror etc. We never keep our eyes on the road ahead at all times. Adding a glance (and it is only a glance) at a phone screen to see if the message makes sense is no different IMVHO. As I said though, you might think differently and that is your perogative, but I firmly believe I am capable of doing both if the other factors also make me think it is OK, i.e. I wouldn't be doing it when driving through town in traffic going 30 odd miles an hour and stopping and starting and it's raining etc. 

Thanks also for pointing out the fact bungee jumping and tombstoning only tends to kill the person doing it. Not quite what I was trying to illustrate, it was more about a person making a decision based on a risk assessment, but I suspect you knew that and was just trying to be facetious.


----------



## cookelad (Jul 22, 2014)

What amazes me, bearing in mind that if I had a mobile phone to my ear talking I'd pick up 3 points, is the scooter delivery people driving around London (probably other cities too but I was a country folk till I moved here) with a map stood vertically in-front of them attached to their bikes and it's perfectly legal????


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 22, 2014)

North Mimms said:



I mean this with the uptmost respect an' all... but you are a muppet.
What is so blinking important that you feel you HAVE to drive and text at the same time?
TBH, I'd forgive you making a phone call if it really was important- but a text?

Please tell me you don't live or drive anywhere in Buckinghamshire or Herts
		
Click to expand...

I think you are out of line with this answer to be honest , ok thats what you may think or you may say he is wrong for doing so but to call someone a muppet is out of line . and to follow it up with being ok to make a call but not to text , i believe and im open to correction by the law of the land it is the same offence .. so double standards here i fear

Im not saying for a second its ok to text when driving but i have done it before , again on the older phones , i ve broken the speed limit , ive quiet possibly overtaken when i shouldnt , i prob have driven cars that werent 100% roadworthy. whether we like it or not we have all broken some rules now and then 

 another factor will be how long you are actually in the car , if you drive 5 hours a week your a lot less likely to call, text, eat or make mistakes at the wheel than someone that is 8 hours a day 5 days a week ,  but no need for the personal name calling , but its just my opinion


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

Wish the police started cracking down on it even more and the punishment was a lot harsher than 3 points

For anyone who believe they are in control when texting - they aren't - regardless of a persons ability , you take your eye of the road to look at what's been sent or what has arrived and a child runs out in the road - she has zero chance. 

People have killed others because they have been texted whilst driving and now currently sit in a prison somewhere - I couldn't live with that if it happened to me - maybe others can


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wish the police started cracking down on it even more and the punishment was a lot harsher than 3 points

For anyone who believe they are in control when texting - they aren't - regardless of a persons ability , you take your eye of the road to look at what's been sent or what has arrived and a child runs out in the road - she has zero chance. 

People have killed others because they have been texted whilst driving and now currently sit in a prison somewhere - I couldn't live with that if it happened to me - maybe others can
		
Click to expand...

The law states currently using a mobile device which is a blanket cover from reading an email to sending a text.

What is more dangerous, sending a text a 70 on the motorway or reading an email whilst stopped at the lights with your handbrake on? Both get the same punishment and both can be equally difficult to prove. Someone can be in the process of texting and spot that the cops have spotted them and then cancel there text and deny it, you can't prove that so the blanket law will remain as is I reckon.

I feel the email thing in stationary traffic is a harsh one, no different from picking up a map or changing the radio etc when stationary.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			The law states currently using a mobile device which is a blanket cover from reading an email to sending a text.

What is more dangerous, sending a text a 70 on the motorway or reading an email whilst stopped at the lights with your handbrake on? Both get the same punishment and both can be equally difficult to prove. Someone can be in the process of texting and spot that the cops have spotted them and then cancel there text and deny it, you can't prove that so the blanket law will remain as is I reckon.

I feel the email thing in stationary traffic is a harsh one, no different from picking up a map or changing the radio etc when stationary.
		
Click to expand...

If an email is needed to be read or sent etc then pullover and do what's needed

I agree that the law needs refining but more in regards punishment increases for the more dangerous offences


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wish the police started cracking down on it even more and the punishment was a lot harsher than 3 points

For anyone who believe they are in control when texting - they aren't - regardless of a persons ability , *you take your eye of the road to look at what's been sent or what has arrived and a child runs out in the road - she has zero chance. 

*People have killed others because they have been texted whilst driving and now currently sit in a prison somewhere - I couldn't live with that if it happened to me - maybe others can
		
Click to expand...

Well that really depends on how quickly you are going and as I have stated, driving through a residential area around 30 mph, particulaly with cars about either side I wouldn't be texting. I don't expect to see a child running out in front of me when I'm on the motorway, or a dual carriageway, which is when I will occassionally send a text. The point I am trying to make is you might take your eyes off the road because you see a pretty girl walking past, or you glance at the radio/sat nav. A phone is just another thing that can potentially distract you and I'm not denying you take a risk by using it.


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If an email is needed to be read or sent etc then pullover and do what's needed

I agree that the law needs refining but more in regards punishment increases for the more dangerous offences
		
Click to expand...

If you pull over and use your phone in any way your still in charge of your vehicle and will still be prosecuted, no different to getting in the back of your car drunk with the keys in your pocket and sleeping!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Well that really depends on how quickly you are going and as I have stated, driving through a residential area around 30 mph, particulaly with cars about either side I wouldn't be texting. I don't expect to see a child running out in front of me when I'm on the motorway, or a dual carriageway, which is when I will occassionally send a text. The point I am trying to make is you might take your eyes off the road because you see a pretty girl walking past, or you glance at the radio/sat nav. A phone is just another thing that can potentially distract you and I'm not denying you take a risk by using it. But personally, on occassion I will send a text.
		
Click to expand...

And what happens if someone brakes quickly in front of you whilst you are texting on a motorway or swerves into your lane or something has wandered onto the motorway or a truck has spilled a load or a car has crashed. 

Sorry but texting whilst driving at any time is stupid , careless and dangerous and kills people. 

Just because some people take their eye of the road to do other things doesn't mean it's ok to text 

This maybe the Daily Mail but it highlights how dangerous it is 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...enagers-year-drink-driving-study-reveals.html

If you can live with the consequences then carry on - but will your family feel the same if you ended up causing real damage and ended up in prison


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

Fish said:



			If you pull over and use your phone in any way your still in charge of your vehicle and will still be prosecuted, no different to getting in the back of your car drunk with the keys in your pocket and sleeping!
		
Click to expand...

Not if you are in a layby or a parking zone ( regards sending a text or using your phone )


----------



## ger147 (Jul 22, 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/using-mobile-phones-when-driving-the-law


----------



## Slab (Jul 22, 2014)

Bad things I did on this morningâ€™s drive to work (that I can remember)

â€¢	Stopped on yellow lines to let wife out
â€¢	Downloaded e-mails
â€¢	Drank coffee
â€¢	Broke the speed limit a little <10%
â€¢	Overtook on outside lane of roundabout
â€¢	Overtook on inside lane of dual carriageway 
â€¢	Had two cigs
â€¢	Changed tracks on CD
â€¢	Drove one handed
â€¢	Turned/changed lanes without indicating
â€¢	Turned right on a No Right Turn junction

Yes I think Iâ€™m a good driver and no the above is not a brag... and yes clearly there is context & conditions to each of the above. I just think that many could compile a decent sized list of their own journey if they were honest enough and ease up on the judgmental approach to texts (& yes I've done that on the very odd occasion too)  

Doesn't make texting completely safe to do and we'll just wait for the 'Changing CD when driving' etc etc etc threads to comment on them

If the only thing stopping you doing something is because its illegal then its not really the best reason not to do it!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 22, 2014)

Fish said:



			If you pull over and use your phone in any way your still in charge of your vehicle and will still be prosecuted, no different to getting in the back of your car drunk with the keys in your pocket and sleeping!
		
Click to expand...

I was led to believe with this that as long as the keys aren't on your person, ie you sleep in the back and put the keys in the boot or the glovebox, you're fine.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

Slab said:



			Bad things I did on this morningâ€™s drive to work (that I can remember)

â€¢	Stopped on yellow lines to let wife out
â€¢	Downloaded e-mails
â€¢	Drank coffee
â€¢	Broke the speed limit a little <10%
â€¢	Overtook on outside lane of roundabout
â€¢	Overtook on inside lane of dual carriageway 
â€¢	Had two cigs
â€¢	Changed tracks on CD
â€¢	Drove one handed
â€¢	Turned/changed lanes without indicating
â€¢	Turned right on a No Right Turn junction

Yes I think Iâ€™m a good driver and no the above is not a brag... and yes clearly there is context & conditions to each of the above. I just think that many could compile a decent sized list of their own journey if they were honest enough and ease up on the judgmental approach to texts (& yes I've done that on the very odd occasion too)  

Doesn't make texting completely safe to do and we'll just wait for the 'Changing CD when driving' etc etc etc threads to comment on them

If the only thing stopping you doing something is because its illegal then its not really the best reason not to do it!
		
Click to expand...

Guess my definition of good driver is different from yours 

And yes I am judgemental of something that kills people on a regular basis - even more so when it's something that can be avoided by people 

If people can live with the consequences of their actions whilst driving then away they go - just realise that those actions with also effect others


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			I text whilst I am driving occasionally. Not all the time and I take a number of factors into consideration before doing it, i.e. where I am (i.e. on a motorway versus driving past a school) how busy the road is, how important I feel the text is and if it can wait, how fast I am going, if I am alone in the car etc. I'm fairly proficient at being able to text without needing to look at the screen other than the odd glance and my phone is usually "smart" enough to work out what I am trying to say, but I won't write essays and where possible I'll get most written when I come to a stop. But I still do text whilst driving.

I know it's not big or clever. I also speed at times as well.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going to be so diplomatic.

You are an idiot.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I'm not going to be so diplomatic.

You are an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

And you sir, must be a saint.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			And you sir, must be a saint.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not claiming to be. However, I used to be a high mileage company car driver and because I had a high insurance group car I was required to do an advanced driving course every 2 years so I probably have a better understanding than most people on here of the dangers on the road. I also used to live 2 doors down from a traffic cop that I knew very well. Some of his stories about crash scenes would leave you puking your guts up. 

Please just think about your actions behind the wheel. How would you feel if someone texting knocked one of your kids down?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			And you sir, must be a saint.
		
Click to expand...


What other people do in life doesn't absolve you of any stupidity you do

What could ever be so important that you feel you can text whilst driving ? If sending a text is that important then why not pull over - why put yours and other drivers lives in danger when it's unnecessary ?


----------



## Slab (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess my definition of good driver is different from yours 

And yes I am judgemental of something that kills people on a regular basis - even more so when it's something that can be avoided by people 

If people can live with the consequences of their actions whilst driving then away they go - just realise that those actions with also effect others
		
Click to expand...

And a list of your own infractions on a typical day would include what?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

Slab said:



			And a list of your own infractions on a typical day would include what?
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't include texting whilst driving or downloading e mails or using my mobile at all whilst driving or any deliberate actions that mean I take my eyes of the road


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 22, 2014)

Becoming a strange place this forum , not sure i really deserve to be a member .. fast becoming a silly place , maybe its just me ,


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And what happens if someone brakes quickly in front of you whilst you are texting on a motorway or swerves into your lane or something has wandered onto the motorway or a truck has spilled a load or a car has crashed. 

Sorry but texting whilst driving at any time is stupid , careless and dangerous and kills people. 

Just because some people take their eye of the road to do other things doesn't mean it's ok to text 

This maybe the Daily Mail but it highlights how dangerous it is 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...enagers-year-drink-driving-study-reveals.html

If you can live with the consequences then carry on - but will your family feel the same if you ended up causing real damage and ended up in prison
		
Click to expand...

People have braked sharply whilst I have been on the motorway texting, but as I have previously mentioned my eyes are not off the road for more than it takes to complete a number of other activities that make me take my eyes off the road, so I am able to react. Would I react quicker if my eyes had been 100% focused on the road ahead, of course, but that isn't the point I am trying to make. 

Doing anything other than focusing 100% on the road ahead whilst driving could be considered stupid, careless and dangerous. Again, I'm not arguing against that. It is a risk, of course it is.

As for the article it's fairly meaningless. Texting causes more teen deaths than drink drivers? I'd imagine the key bit of information there considering it is talking about the US is there are a much higher number of teenagers who have a phone and text versus those who drink. If a million people text and 3000 are involved in accidents, versus 100k drinking and 2500 involved in drink driving related deaths, you could suggest texting whilst driving is much more safer than driving drunk. It's a fairly pointless comparison. I'm not disputing texting may be the cause of an accident if done in a reckless way, i.e. texting looking at the phone for an extended period of time, not looking up. The kid who died in that article texting had drifted into a different lane. I have never even come close to drifting because I don't look at the screen of my phone for long enough.

Finally, I don't make decisions based solely on if I can live with the consequences. If that was the case I wouldn't even get in a car. I make a personal assessment based on what I believe the overall risk of something happening against the possible consequences.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			People have braked sharply whilst I have been on the motorway texting, but as I have previously mentioned my eyes are not off the road for more than it takes to complete a number of other activities that make me take my eyes off the road, so I am able to react. Would I react quicker if my eyes had been 100% focused on the road ahead, of course, but that isn't the point I am trying to make. 

Doing anything other than focusing 100% on the road ahead whilst driving could be considered stupid, careless and dangerous. Again, I'm not arguing against that. It is a risk, of course it is.

As for the article it's fairly meaningless. Texting causes more teen deaths than drink drivers? I'd imagine the key bit of information there considering it is talking about the US is there are a much higher number of teenagers who have a phone and text versus those who drink. If a million people text and 3000 are involved in accidents, versus 100k drinking and 2500 involved in drink driving related deaths, you could suggest texting whilst driving is much more safer than driving drunk. It's a fairly pointless comparison. I'm not disputing texting may be the cause of an accident if done in a reckless way, i.e. texting looking at the phone for an extended period of time, not looking up. The kid who died in that article texting had drifted into a different lane. I have never even come close to drifting because I don't look at the screen of my phone for long enough.

Finally, I don't make decisions based solely on if I can live with the consequences. If that was the case I wouldn't even get in a car. I make a personal assessment based on what I believe the overall risk of something happening against the possible consequences.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure all those people that have caused fatal accidents due to using their phones made those same informed decisions as you


----------



## Slab (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wouldn't include texting whilst driving or downloading e mails or using my mobile at all whilst driving or any deliberate actions that mean I take my eyes of the road
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know you've made that clear, that's why I asked what would it include!

Ok of course you don't really have to answer truthfully but just think to yourself that perhaps you're not as holy as your posted judgement portrays


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			People have braked sharply whilst I have been on the motorway texting, but as I have previously mentioned my eyes are not off the road for more than it takes to complete a number of other activities that make me take my eyes off the road, so I am able to react. Would I react quicker if my eyes had been 100% focused on the road ahead, of course, but that isn't the point I am trying to make. 

Doing anything other than focusing 100% on the road ahead whilst driving could be considered stupid, careless and dangerous. Again, I'm not arguing against that. It is a risk, of course it is.

As for the article it's fairly meaningless. Texting causes more teen deaths than drink drivers? I'd imagine the key bit of information there considering it is talking about the US is there are a much higher number of teenagers who have a phone and text versus those who drink. If a million people text and 3000 are involved in accidents, versus 100k drinking and 2500 involved in drink driving related deaths, you could suggest texting whilst driving is much more safer than driving drunk. It's a fairly pointless comparison. I'm not disputing texting may be the cause of an accident if done in a reckless way, i.e. texting looking at the phone for an extended period of time, not looking up. The kid who died in that article texting had drifted into a different lane. I have never even come close to drifting because I don't look at the screen of my phone for long enough.

Finally, I don't make decisions based solely on if I can live with the consequences. If that was the case I wouldn't even get in a car. I make a personal assessment based on what I believe the overall risk of something happening against the possible consequences.
		
Click to expand...

Not for a second saying its the right thing to do but you will notice that saying the RIGHT thing rather than the TRUTH can make the day quieter ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			People have braked sharply whilst I have been on the motorway texting, but as I have previously mentioned my eyes are not off the road for more than it takes to complete a number of other activities that make me take my eyes off the road, so I am able to react. Would I react quicker if my eyes had been 100% focused on the road ahead, of course, but that isn't the point I am trying to make. 

Doing anything other than focusing 100% on the road ahead whilst driving could be considered stupid, careless and dangerous. Again, I'm not arguing against that. It is a risk, of course it is.

As for the article it's fairly meaningless. Texting causes more teen deaths than drink drivers? I'd imagine the key bit of information there considering it is talking about the US is there are a much higher number of teenagers who have a phone and text versus those who drink. If a million people text and 3000 are involved in accidents, versus 100k drinking and 2500 involved in drink driving related deaths, you could suggest texting whilst driving is much more safer than driving drunk. It's a fairly pointless comparison. I'm not disputing texting may be the cause of an accident if done in a reckless way, i.e. texting looking at the phone for an extended period of time, not looking up. The kid who died in that article texting had drifted into a different lane. I have never even come close to drifting because I don't look at the screen of my phone for long enough.

Finally, I don't make decisions based solely on if I can live with the consequences. If that was the case I wouldn't even get in a car. I make a personal assessment based on what I believe the overall risk of something happening against the possible consequences.
		
Click to expand...

And you are taking risks with other people not just yourself - do you take your eyes of the road when texting - yes - regardless of what other activities can do that or regardless of how long it takes you deliberately take your eyes of the road to do an action that is not needed when driving .

What's worse than you texting whilst driving is justifying texting whilst driving because you appear to believe you are safe whilst doing it - wrong - you are no longer focused purely on driving , you are also focused on sending an unimportant text message. It's great that you are ok with the risks you take - let's hope for your sake that one day your judgement of risk doesn't cause a fatal accident.

There is no point you can make that will ever justify what you are doing by texting whilst driving 

There is no text in the world that is that important to mean you can do it whilst driving - if it is that important then stop , park and text


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

Slab said:



			Yes I know you've made that clear, that's why I asked what would it include!

Ok of course you don't really have to answer truthfully but just think to yourself that perhaps you're not as holy as your posted judgement portrays
		
Click to expand...

This thread is about texting whilst driving - I don't text or use my phone at all whilst driving. So yes I will pass judgement on people that do that - I try to be as focused as human possibly whilst driving - simple as that.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I'm not claiming to be. However, I used to be a high mileage company car driver and because I had a high insurance group car I was required to do an advanced driving course every 2 years so I probably have a better understanding than most people on here of the dangers on the road. I also used to live 2 doors down from a traffic cop that I knew very well. Some of his stories about crash scenes would leave you puking your guts up. 

Please just think about your actions behind the wheel. How would you feel if someone texting knocked one of your kids down?
		
Click to expand...

My Dad was a London Fire Brigade Officer for over 30 years. I have heard plenty of stories about RTAs and I fully appreciate they're not nice but what has that got to do with anything? As for your last sentence..? How would I feel? How do you think I would feel? I would be devasted of course! The same way I would be devasted if my boy was knocked down because the person took their eyes off the road to grab something off the passenger seat, or change the song on the MP3 player, or because they saw something else that took their eyes off the road.


Liverpoolphil said:



			What other people do in life doesn't absolve you of any stupidity you do

What could ever be so important that you feel you can text whilst driving ? If sending a text is that important then why not pull over - why put yours and other drivers lives in danger when it's unnecessary ?
		
Click to expand...

Philip, let us agree to disagree. You believe texting whilst driving is extremely dangerous and so much of a risk that you are unwilling to do it. I prefer to make a judgement at the time and decide if it is a risk I want to take. I appreciate your view, even if I don't share it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			My Dad was a London Fire Brigade Officer for over 30 years. I have heard plenty of stories about RTAs and I fully appreciate they're not nice but what has that got to do with anything? As for your last sentence..? How would I feel? How do you think I would feel? I would be devasted of course! The same way I would be devasted if my boy was knocked down because the person took their eyes off the road to grab something off the passenger seat, or change the song on the MP3 player, or because they saw something else that took their eyes off the road.


Philip, let us agree to disagree. You believe texting whilst driving is extremely dangerous and so much of a risk that you are unwilling to do it. I prefer to make a judgement at the time and decide if it is a risk I want to take. I appreciate your view, even if I don't share it.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't believe it is a risk then I will refer you to what other people have posted to you on here 

But it's a risk you are taking with other people's lives and not just your own. And yes there are consequences from taking that risk.

That's even before the fact it's illegal.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm sorry woody but I'm not going to argue this with you anymore. You seem to believe your actions are justified, I just hope you never live to regret them.


----------



## Slab (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This thread is about texting whilst driving - I don't text or use my phone at all whilst driving. So yes I will pass judgement on people that do that - I try to be as focused as human possibly whilst driving - simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Phil 
I'm not about to start threads on eating, drinking, stereo's, passengers, rubber necking or dozens of other things 
(none of which make texting legal of course)


----------



## IainP (Jul 22, 2014)

I always seem to miss the fairway, messes up my grip.

Okay... fetching my coat.


I will have read and/or sent a text when stuck in a queue, know I should not and agree with it being illegal.

Is holding onto a stick that is burning still okay? Always surprised me that one.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And you are taking risks with other people not just yourself - do you take your eyes of the road when texting - yes - regardless of what other activities can do that or regardless of how long it takes you deliberately take your eyes of the road to do an action that is not needed when driving .

What's worse than you texting whilst driving is justifying texting whilst driving because you appear to believe you are safe whilst doing it - wrong - you are no longer focused purely on driving , you are also focused on sending an unimportant text message. It's great that you are ok with the risks you take - let's hope for your sake that one day your judgement of risk doesn't cause a fatal accident.

There is no point you can make that will ever justify what you are doing by texting whilst driving 

There is no text in the world that is that important to mean you can do it whilst driving - if it is that important then stop , park and text
		
Click to expand...

You reply too quickly....

I'm not sure I have ever tried to justify what I was doing? I'm merely explaining why I occasionally send a text whilst driving. I never stated it was "safe". I stated I was taking a risk, but it was one I was sometimes willing to take.

And again, banging the same drum about taking your eyes off the road? Texting is one activity that can make a person take their eyes off the road, I never disputed that. As soon as I get in a car I am taking risks with others and not just myself.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*If you don't believe it is a risk *then I will refer you to what other people have posted to you on here 

But it's a risk you are taking with other people's lives and not just your own. And yes there are consequences from taking that risk.

That's even before the fact it's illegal.
		
Click to expand...

Say what? Of course it is a risk, I have never said it isn't. It's just one I am willing to take. (if a number of various variables dictate it so)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			You reply too quickly....

I'm not sure I have ever tried to justify what I was doing? I'm merely explaining why I occasionally send a text whilst driving. I never stated it was "safe".* I stated I was taking a risk, but it was one I was sometimes willing to take.*

And again, banging the same drum about taking your eyes off the road? Texting is one activity that can make a person take their eyes off the road, I never disputed that. As soon as I get in a car I am taking risks with others and not just myself.
		
Click to expand...

That's trying to justify your actions 

And it's not just your life you are risking - it's others 

Yes there are dangers whilst people drive hence why the need to focus 100% whilst driving to minimise the risks - texting does the opposite - increases it


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I'm sorry woody but I'm not going to argue this with you anymore. You seem to believe your actions are justified, I just hope you never live to regret them.
		
Click to expand...

Depending on the circumstances, yes I believe they are. It's really not a black and white thing for me. For you it may be, which is fine.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's trying to justify your actions 

And it's not just your life you are risking - it's others 

Yes there are dangers whilst people drive hence why the need to focus 100% whilst driving to minimise the risks - texting does the opposite - increases it
		
Click to expand...

Nope, it is explaining why I might do it occasionally. Justifying it would be something like, "I don't have time to pull over so I need to do it for my job", but it's not really the point.

As I have said before everytime you get in a car it is risking other people's lives and not just my own.

And as I have also said before, if you are able to focus 100% whilst driving, then well done you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Depending on the circumstances, yes I believe they are. It's really not a black and white thing for me. For you it may be, which is fine.
		
Click to expand...


So you do believe your actions are justified - then I will refer you to people initial observations about you.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you do believe your actions are justified - then I will refer you to people initial observations about you.
		
Click to expand...

Really Phil? Of all the people on here and the stick you get with some of your views I expected a little better. Still nevermind, we can't all be perfect all of the time I guess.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2014)

Comparing taking your eyes off the road to type a text to changing a radio station or looking at an attractive person of the opposite sex is missing one huge point.
Unless your are parked with your engine off, it is illegal to even hold a mobile - you don't even have to be using it.

That's the bottom line.
It is against the law.
Break that law and you are liable to be prosecuted.

Nobody's perfect, we all break the rules from time to time through carelessness or a momentary loss of concentration.
But to try and justify breaking these laws and claiming that you are not only still in control of your car but also able to react to anything else that happens is, quite frankly, ludicrous... Because you're not.
I nearly got taken out an hour ago by some guy, looked like a Rep, who was clearly concentrating on his phone rather than realising that the traffic lights had changed...I had to drive my pupil home as she was very shaken up by it

But it's OK...he was in control........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Really Phil? Of all the people on here and the stick you get with some of your views I expected a little better. Still nevermind, we can't all be perfect all of the time I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Unless I have missed the part where some of my views or actions have endangered people or taken unnecessary risk with lives then I'm not sure I see the point ?

Yes I have some strong views on things in life and at times I have posted them too strongly and received flak for the way I have posted those views but I don't believe I have ever justified any action that breaks the law and also endangers lives.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 22, 2014)

Can we cut out the personal jibes please

Although have to ask what people expect when someone admits to this.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jul 22, 2014)

Imurg, I think you are missing the point. What Woody said, and I think we all agree is that it can be dangerous as per your example and my earlier comparison with excess speed. The point being made is that it is relative to the situation in which it occurs which can render the risk negligible.

Everyone ask yourself......
Honestly, do you, ever, knowingly, break the speed limit?
Honestly, do you ever go through an amber light if you could safely stop, with say sharp but not harsh breaking?
Honestly, do you ever drive a car after one pint of beer?
Honestly, do you forget to look over your right shoulder every time you pull away from the side? The list could go on.

My answers would be Yes to all. All are risks and I do them comparatively rarely but when I do, I do so with a reasoned assessment of the risks involved. If you can honestly answer No to all the above then I commend you. If you can't then you are just as "bad" as Woody, which in my book isn't that bad at all.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Imurg, I think you are missing the point. What Woody said, and I think we all agree is that it can be dangerous as per your example and my earlier comparison with excess speed. The point being made is that it is relative to the situation in which it occurs which can render the risk negligible.

Everyone ask yourself......
Honestly, do you, ever, knowingly, break the speed limit?
Honestly, do you ever go through an amber light if you could safely stop, with say sharp but not harsh breaking?
Honestly, do you ever drive a car after one pint of beer?
Honestly, do you forget to look over your right shoulder every time you pull away from the side? The list could go on.

My answers would be Yes to all. All are risks and I do them comparatively rarely but when I do, I do so with a reasoned assessment of the risks involved. If you can honestly answer No to all the above then I commend you. If you can't then you are just as "bad" as Woody, which in my book isn't that bad at all.
		
Click to expand...

You are confusing the issue between knowingly breaking the law and lack of driving skill. Two completely different things.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Imurg, I think you are missing the point. What Woody said, and I think we all agree is that it can be dangerous as per your example and my earlier comparison with excess speed. The point being made is that it is relative to the situation in which it occurs which can render the risk negligible.

Everyone ask yourself......
Honestly, do you, ever, knowingly, break the speed limit?
Honestly, do you ever go through an amber light if you could safely stop, with say sharp but not harsh breaking?
Honestly, do you ever drive a car after one pint of beer?
Honestly, do you forget to look over your right shoulder every time you pull away from the side? The list could go on.
		
Click to expand...

Speed limit - only on clear Motorways
Amber-gambling - only if I'm being followed closely otherwise I'll stop
A pint of shandy- never have a pint of beer within an hour of driving
Blind Spot - almost always..

The point that most are missing is that regardless of your own risk assessment of the situation, with the exception of speeding, the above examples are not technically breaking the law.
This thread is about Texting whilst driving - and it's against the law
You can not condone breaking the law.......except in extremely rare and exceptional circumstances.
And texting whilst driving doesn't come into that bracket.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Imurg, I think you are missing the point. What Woody said, and I think we all agree is that it can be dangerous as per your example and my earlier comparison with excess speed. The point being made is that it is relative to the situation in which it occurs which can render the risk negligible.

Everyone ask yourself......
Honestly, do you, ever, knowingly, break the speed limit?
Honestly, do you ever go through an amber light if you could safely stop, with say sharp but not harsh breaking?
Honestly, do you ever drive a car after one pint of beer?
*Honestly, do you forget to look over your right shoulder every time you pull away from the side?* The list could go on.

My answers would be Yes to all. All are risks and I do them comparatively rarely but when I do, I do so with a reasoned assessment of the risks involved. If you can honestly answer No to all the above then I commend you. If you can't then you are just as "bad" as Woody, which in my book isn't that bad at all.
		
Click to expand...

If you can answer "yes" to that question then I imagine crashing is a regular occurrence for you? :whoo:

Regards,
Pedant Girl


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jul 22, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			If you can answer "yes" to that question then I imagine crashing is a regular occurrence for you? :whoo:

Regards,
Pedant Girl 

Click to expand...

Nice one.....you know what I meant!!


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 22, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I think you are out of line with this answer to be honest , ok thats what you may think or you may say he is wrong for doing so but to call someone a muppet is out of line . and to follow it up with being ok to make a call but not to text , i believe and im open to correction by the law of the land it is the same offence .. so double standards here i fear

Im not saying for a second its ok to text when driving but i have done it before , again on the older phones , i ve broken the speed limit , ive quiet possibly overtaken when i shouldnt , i prob have driven cars that werent 100% roadworthy. whether we like it or not we have all broken some rules now and then 

 another factor will be how long you are actually in the car , if you drive 5 hours a week your a lot less likely to call, text, eat or make mistakes at the wheel than someone that is 8 hours a day 5 days a week ,  but no need for the personal name calling , but its just my opinion
		
Click to expand...

Before anyone on this thread admitted to texting whilst driving, I actually said anyone who did so was a complete moron - which at that time was not directed to anyone personally. 

I decided to tone it down to muppet once it "became personal"

I didn't say it was OK to make a call. More that if it was really important.... Really important- like someone was ill, not please record the foooty for me- I would forgive a phone call to get a message across, if it meant that someone didn't text at the wheel.

I am aware of what the law says. I just tend to obey it more than some.

I'm not a perfect driver, I just know what is sensible- and texting while driving is not wise


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 22, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Before anyone on this thread admitted to texting whilst driving, I actually said anyone who did so was a complete moron - which at that time was not directed to anyone personally. 

I decided to tone it down to muppet once it "became personal"

I didn't say it was OK to make a call. More that if it was really important.... Really important- like someone was ill, not please record the foooty for me- I would forgive a phone call to get a message across, if it meant that someone didn't text at the wheel.

I am aware of what the law says. I just tend to obey it more than some.

I'm not a perfect driver, I just know what is sensible- and texting while driving is not wise
		
Click to expand...

So its ok to get personal and insult on here now is it ? news to me !

So your concentrating more on the road if your on a call to see if some is ill,  than asking someone to record the footy ? really ? surely its wrong to be on the phone , end of , or its not?  ? ? 

if you kill someone whilst on the phone checking if a loved one is ill is somehow less wrong than if you kill some one whilst asking for the footy to be recorded , explain that to the family of the person killed 

Anyhow and i do admit that texting or being on the phone when driving is wrong,  i cannot or will not even try to  deny that in any way ,  but and this  is not aimed at you personally ,    the righteousness on this place at time's amazes me , 


I will leave my contribution to this thread at that ..


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 22, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			So its ok to get personal and insult on here now is it ? news to me !

So your concentrating more on the road if your on a call to see if some is ill,  than asking someone to record the footy ? really ? surely its wrong to be on the phone , end of , or its not?  ? ? 

if you kill someone whilst on the phone checking if a loved one is ill is somehow less wrong than if you kill some one whilst asking for the footy to be recorded , explain that to the family of the person killed 

Anyhow and i do admit that texting or being on the phone when driving is wrong,  i cannot or will not even try to  deny that in any way ,  but and this  is not aimed at you personally ,    the righteousness on this place at time's amazes me , 


I will leave my contribution to this thread at that ..
		
Click to expand...

Why are you preaching at me? 
I don't text and drive under any circumstances, nor look at Wikipedia on the motorway. 

If I have to make a phone call,  I pull over. 

I will only answer my phone using a hands free device


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2014)

Having read this thread with a heavier and heavier heart as it yet again transcends into chaos and petty point scoring, can I just ask if the mods are looking at some of the behaviour on here and having a word privately. I am far from whiter than white, have been equally to blame elsewhere and taken the hits and infractions accordingly. However this one in particular seems to have a nasty air of niggly jibes and bitterness

As others have pointed out, having a mobile in your hand and driving is illegal. End of, certainly in the eyes of the law. I'm sure most on here will have transgressed driving laws, knowingly or unwittingly but having had a parent who knocked down and seriously injured a young kid many years ago (way before mobiles) I know first hand how the guilt can lay very heavy for many, many years for a moment of distraction.

I think it was Bladeplayer who said the forum seems to be a funny place now and I totally agree. So many threads are slipping into murky waters at the drop of a hat and whilst there's room for frank and open debate on all topics, there has to be some give and take on views held even if they don't concur with your own (again I've been as guilty as many but in the spirit of the new glass half full Homer hoping we can all move on). Personally I'm blaming it all on a forum wide case of sunstroke and disbelief that Woods didn't win the Open with a chipper, wearing a black glove and retrieving errant drives with the ball retriever the caddy was carrying under a Nike head cover


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 22, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Speed limit - only on clear Motorways

You can not condone breaking the law
		
Click to expand...

The above sounds like you are condoning breaking the law!


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having read this thread with a heavier and heavier heart as it yet again transcends into chaos and petty point scoring, can I just ask if the mods are looking at some of the behaviour on here and having a word privately. I am far from whiter than white, have been equally to blame elsewhere and taken the hits and infractions accordingly. However this one in particular seems to have a nasty air of niggly jibes and bitterness

As others have pointed out, having a mobile in your hand and driving is illegal. End of, certainly in the eyes of the law. I'm sure most on here will have transgressed driving laws, knowingly or unwittingly but having had a parent who knocked down and seriously injured a young kid many years ago (way before mobiles) I know first hand how the guilt can lay very heavy for many, many years for a moment of distraction.

I think it was Bladeplayer who said the forum seems to be a funny place now and I totally agree. So many threads are slipping into murky waters at the drop of a hat and whilst there's room for frank and open debate on all topics, there has to be some give and take on views held even if they don't concur with your own (again I've been as guilty as many but in the spirit of the new glass half full Homer hoping we can all move on). Personally I'm blaming it all on a forum wide case of sunstroke and disbelief that Woods didn't win the Open with a chipper, wearing a black glove and retrieving errant drives with the ball retriever the caddy was carrying under a Nike head cover
		
Click to expand...

You're right Homer.. 
Those ball retrivers are indeed the instrument of Satan. 
Blame them. 

I'm out.


----------

